# Ed Parker Collector Item



## KenpoGirl (Oct 5, 2004)

Just wanted to forward a link from the "Proshop" to here because it is specifically for Ed Parker enthusiests.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17945

Dot


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you KG, they have some nice stuff!
 :asian:


----------

